# GUESS what breeds My dogs are!!!



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

First up: my Dog FOXY! She is a Adorable girl that wants attention within her every move! 13 years old.She is 11 pounds. She plays like a puppy with her toys tho.
















Wickett is a 17 year old 21 pound old soul. He sleeps most of the day and is extremely picky with what he eats.

















Next up is Sammy also known as Sammy-Shark as he is our roomba. He is there the second we drop food and also steals food from Wickett. He is 16 pounds and 14 years old. A-bit over weight ( he’s on a diet now )









Nyxa is a 7 year old, 80 pound fluff ball . She is full of love and would love to cuddle all day if you would let her. HER BREED is NOT a Golden retriever cuz I know that’s what everyone will guess.









RIP is a 2 year old boy. He is 115 Pounds and I know you guys won’t guess his breed. Hint: he is part mastiff breed, but what type ?


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Oops accidentally got a picture of Sammy in Foxy’s page


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It is better to post thumbnails instead of full-size as the latter cannot be enlarged. Hard to see Foxy. 

Are you asking what mix of breeds they might be? Or are some of them purebred?


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Well foxy is purebred supposedly. Same with Sammy. That’s what the SPCA told us.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the larger picture of Foxy. She looked to be so darned cute and I couldn't see her. I have a place in my heart for older pups.


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Same lol. Nyxa is Greta Pyrenees Rottweiler. foxy is Maltese/Javanese. Sammy is shih stzu and Wickett is a bichin fries shih tzu and rip is a Shepard and cane cors0.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Wickett is a BicoOn Frise Foxy is Maltese/Havanese (Javanese is a breed of cat). 

They are wrong about Sammy. Looks to be Lhasa Apso as the muzzle is wrong for Shih Tzu. While Lhasas are also brachycephalic, they have a muzzle and do not have a "turned up" nose. If you look at Russell you will see what I mean.

Shelters are often wrong. I did rescue for German Shorthaired Pointers and I can't begin to tell you how many Blue Tick Hounds and Australian Cattle Dogs they told people were Shorthairs.


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

Aww I found this thread yesterday and told myself I would try and come back and guess tomorrow . Should have replied sooner!! I must say your dogs are adorable and lovely regardless of their breeds!! 
Nyxa really surprised me!! I can see Pyrenees but not really Rottweiler but sometimes dogs are full of surprises I suppose!


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

I can’t se rotti in Nyxa either lol. I am going to try to agree with you Russel. I was guessing he is part peikanese bc he has legs that are 6-7 inches tall. He also has a over bite which peikanese tend to have. For Wickett, He IS a Bichon frise/Shihtzu. A long time ago my parents got him from a Breeder that had been going around for years. Wickett is not a cat as you see lol.


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

BELIVE it or not, Sammy was abused daily before he came into our care. He was tossed around and hit with spoons 0.0 he was also shoved in a cage most of the day the cage was way to small for him even as he was just a puppy. He had expeirenced that trauma at just 7-8 months old. That is we think partly why he has an over bite.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I believe Wickett has Bichon and Foxy has Havanese. I was just correcting breed and spelling .... although I did think Bichin Fries was kinda cute. 

Do you mean Sammy has a "underbite?" That's when the lower jaw is longer than the top and a trait of brachycephalic dogs.

Just for kicks, here is my Shorthair girl, Loretta, and a Cattle dog. Even with those ears shelters often id'd a Cattle dog as a Shorthair! Go figure. And not just one shelter, either. It was right after a German Shorthaired Pointer took Best at Westminster.

Loretta was my 💟 dog and I still miss her every day. She's been gone eight years now. BTW, that's not me; I couldn't move fast enough to show a Shorthair. Had to stick to Toy breeds.


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Yup! Was the brown dog part English Springer spaniel?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Her name was "Loretta." As noted in the post, she was a German Shorthaired Pointer. Mixed breeds are not allowed to compete in dog shows.


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Oh yes. Silly me, sorry it took so long for me to notice


----------

